# What A Name For An Athlete!



## fmdog44 (Dec 4, 2021)

Watching the NIU Kent State game the QB's name for NIU is Rocky Lombardi. Think his folks wanted him to play sports!


----------



## Tish (Dec 4, 2021)

Haha, I think they may have


----------



## Probowler (Dec 4, 2021)

What about Saints wide receiver Lil'Jordan Humphrey? Mom must have been a Bulls fan.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Dec 4, 2021)

here's a name from the past ~ 


Nonpareil Dempsey  Nonpareil Dempsey - Wikipedia​


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Dec 4, 2021)

here's another unusual name ---    Phenomenal Smith - Wikipedia


----------



## Probowler (Dec 15, 2021)

oldiebutgoody said:


> here's a name from the past ~
> 
> 
> Nonpareil Dempsey  Nonpareil Dempsey - Wikipedia​


But was he a chocolate nonpariel? I never knew that the word actually meant unrivaled. Great name for an old pugilist.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 3, 2022)

Race car driver Dick Trickle


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 9, 2022)

I always liked the name  Quentin  Jammer ... thought he was born to be an NFL player.  
And going way back,  Bronko  Nagurski.


----------

